# DryWall garage ceiling w/6' beams = mold problem?



## AllThumbs (Jan 9, 2012)

I was planning on insulating and DWing my garage ceiling (15' height), the beams are 2x6's and someone mentioned that it's too narrow and wouldn't have enough ventilation and would accumulate moisture and eventually mold if I did so.

Is this correct?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

AllThumbs said:


> I was planning on insulating and DWing my garage ceiling (15' height), the beams are 2x6's and someone mentioned that it's too narrow and wouldn't have enough ventilation and would accumulate moisture and eventually mold if I did so.
> 
> Is this correct?


Doesn't sound right to me. 

I would go ahead and do it. If left unpainted, sure it may mold in a garage. Thats what they make paint for.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 9, 2012)

yep, was planning on painting.
(btw - does it need special paint?)


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Not really... but ya could use an epoxy paint, garage walls get filthy and epoxy comes clean easily, just make sure to do a good tape job :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're saying....2x6 beams?

And, if someone knows about ventilation and molding, maybe you should err on the side of caution....unless you can give us (me) a far more detailed description of what it is you're referring to.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 9, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you're saying....2x6 beams?
> 
> And, if someone knows about ventilation and molding, maybe you should err on the side of caution....unless you can give us (me) a far more detailed description of what it is you're referring to.


The ceiling beams are 2"x6" beams (i.e. 5.5" cavity) which I was planning on filling with R-19 insulaton and covering with drywall.
Someone (a handyman) said that will produce mold as the 5.5" is not enough space for ventilaton.
I was wondering if there's any truth to that, and if there's any concerns to filling w/insulation and covering with drywall.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Cellulose (in wood/drywall/insulation) is a breeding ground for mold only if there is moisture and airflow. Mold feeds on cellulose in moist conditions.

Insulations reduce airflow, which helps to prevent mold. Now if humid air enters your garage and condences, such as running an unvented dryer, or ground water from rain/ melting snow... you could have problems. 

Insulate it unless you have moisture problems, if you do, get those fixed first. Humidity indoors should be below 40%, you can do a moisture test if you are concerned

Hope this helps


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Providing ventelation could be done by straping the roof and reroofing. Or strap the ceiling but dont fill the cavity. I would 2lb spray foam. In alberta we see ice daming and mold with out lots of ventelation. With out air flow if it gets wet it will never dry


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

AllThumbs said:


> The ceiling beams are 2"x6" beams (i.e. 5.5" cavity) which I was planning on filling with R-19 insulaton and covering with drywall.
> Someone (a handyman) said that will produce mold as the 5.5" is not enough space for ventilaton.
> I was wondering if there's any truth to that, and if there's any concerns to filling w/insulation and covering with drywall.


There's a lot going on in this scenario, and I wouldn't take any advice from in here just yet.....in fact, you're better off calling an insulation company to come out and do some consulting with you. Offer to pay them for an hour of their time and see what they have to say. Ceiling framing is generally called rafters or trusses or joists, depending on the application.....hence my confusion at "beams".

Mold can gather where moisture can get in....especially on cellulose (in your insulation, on wood, and on drywall paper). Condensation is a form of moisture, and hard to control. My advice, talk to some professionals in your area, or do some hard-core research online about vapor barriers, air-flow, etc. 

Forgive me for saying this, but it sounds like maybe your skill level is a little low and even if you were to fully describe the situation to us you might possibly omit/forget/overlook an important detail. Do yourself a favor and get some local help.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Much more eloquent and helpful than mine :thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not use rigid insulation? You can go over the top of the beams or in between. If you want to go with regular paperfaced and poly the you would need to add ridge vents. Then insulate. Making sure that air can get in and outside from roofline. Next step add addi 4 inch round vents to drywall ceiling between every stud. Pretty easy insulate and make sure it can breathe.


----------

